# W/P instructions... never ending entertainment



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

You'd think they'd quit editing instructions for wallpaper.

Here's from today:






#1 Everybody that inspects every roll before hanging stand on your head.

#2 Crayon? Marker? Really? I'm cautious using an acrylic paint and then opening it immediately and wiping down the face of the paper.
Btw I hate navy blue, black, red and hunter green wallpaper.

#3 I bet requiring liner paper keeps them from having to pay out. Who would give an estimate anticipating liner paper for every job?

#4 What is a solvent based paste? Detergent based? Mineral spirits?


MY PERSONAL FAVORITE!!!

#5 Have you ever wondered why the fire department wasn't able to save that house?
Look in the mirror... did you leave the corners lipped up on your wallpaper job?

_J'accuse_



:blink:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

#2 they should not be selling shi**y paper that needs it in the first place


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

1) Had a 34 s.r.Brunschwig et Fils last spring in which each 17 dbl bolt HAD to be inspected. I've had shiitty Brewsters where each bolt HAD to be inspected, and then there was the Schumacher many years ago where in the middle of the bolt was a great big red magic marker line where the inspector had flagged a misprint. But we all know the WP industry mantra, _*"Keep shipping it out 'til it don't come back"*_. That's an actually quote reported at an NGPP convention gleaned from an industry insider.

2) try Gouache, It's very water soluble. Although one LA Hanger had issues with it on an F&B. And the are water soluble crayons. Caran D'Ache Neocolor II . Both of these are in my touch-up tool box. INDESPENSIBLE


3) When the wallpaper manufacture recommends a liner, I refer them to my article: http://billarchibald.com/liner.html 
and let them make up their own minds, making sure they understand they have no recourse if they choose not and are dissatisfied with the paper's appearance. 

and remember, those instructions are from O&L, which stands for Obstinate and Loathsome.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisn said:


> #2 they should not be selling shi**y paper that needs it in the first place


Agreed, this means they know it's defective going out


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Not to defend the asswipes in this industry, but how do you blame white edges on defective paper? 

Sure, some manufactures print on gray substrate and a few are coloring their bolt ends, but the nature of the product is that the edges are white and if your seams aren't as tight as cheapskate's butt cheeks, some white is going to show. Most of us know how to deal with that and basically sets us apart from the wannabes.

I've been touching up seams for prolly 38 of the 41 years I've been installing.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> 1) Had a 34 s.r.Brunschwig et Fils last spring in which each 17 dbl bolt HAD to be inspected. I've had shiitty Brewsters where each bolt HAD to be inspected, and then there was the Schumacher many years ago where in the middle of the bolt was a great big red magic marker line where the inspector had flagged a misprint. But we all know the WP industry mantra, _*"Keep shipping it out 'til it don't come back"*_. That's an actually quote reported at an NGPP convention gleaned from an industry insider.


I'm stubborn, I'll still try to cut them all out




daArch said:


> 2) try Gouache, It's very water soluble. Although one LA Hanger had issues with it on an F&B. And the are water soluble crayons. Caran D'Ache Neocolor II . Both of these are in my touch-up tool box. INDESPENSIBLE


$80.00? Is that you carrying moneybags in the Monopoly game? With your lasers and fancy crayons and I bet you don't take the bus to work.




daArch said:


> 3) When the wallpaper manufacture recommends a liner, I refer them to my article: http://billarchibald.com/liner.html
> and let them make up their own minds, making sure they understand they have no recourse if they choose not and are dissatisfied with the paper's appearance.
> 
> and remember, those instructions are from O&L, which stands for Obstinate and Loathsome.


Great article! I may steal that from you sometime. Thanks


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> Not to defend the asswipes in this industry, but how do you blame white edges on defective paper?


I guess when the manufacturer of a product knows that it offends the sensibilities of the customer, they shouldn't make it available.

There are some selections that you can't make look good no matter how skilled you are.


.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> $80.00? Is that you carrying moneybags in the Monopoly game? With your lasers and fancy crayons and I bet you don't take the bus to work.


I bought mine maybe seven years ago, and not online. Prolly in the $50 range. Considering what I need to charge an hour, how much time these have saved, how long they last, and the final look of the job, they are well valued. Same with the laser level. 

Some tools are needed to perform the job to the best of our ability. 





Underdog said:


> Great article! I may steal that from you sometime. Thanks


You are welcome to point folks to it, or to copy and pass it around, the only stipulation I have is that my name remains on it as the author. Essentially, it's copyrighted by me. 

hope it helps. AND, BTW, if you need liner paper PLEASE buy from our friends Ed & Greta Hovnanian at www.wallliner.com. Their pricing is VERY competitive and I can have an order on my doorstep in like two days (longer for you in TX) Their Heavy Duty Paper Wallliner - Blankstock  is the best I've used. AND you have a choice of three widths. I buy it by the case so I have it in stock when needed.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> You are welcome to point folks to it, or to copy and pass it around, the only stipulation I have is that my name remains on it as the author. Essentially, it's copyrighted by me.
> 
> hope it helps. AND, BTW, if you need liner paper PLEASE buy from our friends Ed & Greta Hovnanian at www.wallliner.com. Their pricing is VERY competitive and I can have an order on my doorstep in like two days (longer for you in TX) Their Heavy Duty Paper Wallliner - Blankstock is the best I've used. AND you have a choice of three widths. I buy it by the case so I have it in stock when needed.


No, I give credit. I take pictures and photographers are aware of the effort that goes into creating something. It sounds more entertaining to say "steal".

And thanks for the link

And btw, any reaction to the fire hazard of wallpaper?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> And btw, any reaction to the fire hazard of wallpaper?


I have no experience so I can't react


----------

